

Ask YC:  What would happen in social news if people submitted/voted on short search engine queries? - amichail

There would be no title or URL, just a short search engine query.<p>Would this be interesting? Would it result in more variety?
======
TrevorJ
I think spamming and black hat SEO tactics would make it tough to keep things
fair, but if you could beat that problem sure.

------
kyro
Amichail, as much as I appreciate your sense of creativity, I sense that a lot
of what you suggest doesn't solve any issues, or wouldn't even be something
people find useful and enjoyable to use. Perhaps you're thinking about it too
analytically. Take a more dumbed down approach, and be more critical of
people's lives in general. You'll come up with a horde of relevant issues to
remedy.

~~~
amichail
If something is entirely obvious, then it probably wouldn't interest me much.

If something is potentially useful/enjoyable but not obviously so, then it
probably won't attract many users.

I guess I like experimental ideas more, but users are probably less willing to
invest their time in experiments.

